# Robby Robinson: Nutrition in The Golden Era



## Curt James (Mar 29, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1W0M2aoKRI

*Published on Nov 15, 2012*
Robby and Ric talk about protein and carb intake and what worked in the golden era and now. Things don't change. Results speak for themselves.


----------



## Powermaster (Apr 1, 2013)

Good stuff. Robby's a cool dude.


----------



## lastson (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice link Mr. James.. Robby is always a good listen


----------

